# MH-X3



## mike_cos (May 5, 2011)

I'm sorry if someone already post this... but this seems to be the secret helo involved in Abbottabad crash...According to the Army Times, the helicopter used by the Navy Seal commandos should be a special version of the Blackhawk, code-named "Airwolf. " entities to amend another secret of the U.S. Army. This is the 'Technical Application Programs Office, the department that provides technical assistance to the Navy Seals


----------



## DA SWO (May 5, 2011)

Interesting.
Just watch your comments folks.


----------



## Boon (May 5, 2011)

Army Times posted this:

http://www.armytimes.com/news/2011/05/army-mission-helocopter-was-secret-stealth-black-hawk-050411/


----------



## RAGE275 (May 5, 2011)

That's neat.


----------



## Snakecharmer (May 5, 2011)




----------



## DA SWO (May 5, 2011)

Boon said:


> Army Times posted this:
> 
> http://www.armytimes.com/news/2011/05/army-mission-helocopter-was-secret-stealth-black-hawk-050411/


The retired SOF Aviator needs to have his nuts ripped off and shoved down his throat.


----------



## Dame (May 5, 2011)

SOWT said:


> The retired SOF Aviator needs to have his nuts ripped off and shoved down his throat.


Kinda drew them a map to where they live, didn't he.


----------



## dknob (May 5, 2011)

This is a little too much OPSEC for me. Especially since I have never heard/seen of this thing before.
Army Times.. tsk tsk tsk.


----------



## mike_cos (May 5, 2011)

dknob said:


> This is a little too much OPSEC for me. Especially since I have never heard/seen of this thing before.
> Army Times.. tsk tsk tsk.



what about this?


----------



## RAGE275 (May 5, 2011)

mike_cos said:


> what about this?


Didn't that thing get shot down in Syria or something!? Did Jay Sock release that pic?!


----------



## mike_cos (May 5, 2011)

RAGE275 said:


> Didn't that thing get shot down in Syria or something!? Did Jay Sock release that pic?!



.... exactly!!! they had a failure..... now Jay Sucks


----------



## Trip_Wire (May 5, 2011)

Some more on the stealth 'copter.:

http://abcnews.go.com/GMA/video/seals-worlds-1st-stealth-helicopter-13533840


----------



## dknob (May 5, 2011)

hopefully those dirty Pakis cant do anything with the tail rotor.


----------



## Florida173 (May 5, 2011)

It couldn't have been all that stealth and quiet... There was a local blogging about the rotary wing aircraft coming in for the op.


----------



## DA SWO (May 5, 2011)

dknob said:


> This is a little too much OPSEC for me. Especially since I have never heard/seen of this thing before.
> Army Times.. tsk tsk tsk.


Pt 1-Agree
Pt 2- Disagree, everyone else is speculating, no reason for Army Times to shit can a story.


----------



## dknob (May 5, 2011)

Im just tsking :)

Although Army Times is a very unofficial type of media, people can confuse it with official Government sponsorship in their stories and information put out.


----------



## SpitfireV (May 5, 2011)

That first photo was made up on MilPhotos as a possible contender IIRC and it's not actually a confirmed design or anything. There's actually quite an interesting thread about it over there if anyone is interested.


----------



## Marauder06 (May 5, 2011)

dknob said:


> Im just tsking :)
> 
> Although Army Times is a very unofficial type of media, people can confuse it with official Government sponsorship in their stories and information put out.



Yep; remember when the Army Times ran an article that it was time for Rumsfeld to go?  That somehow got turned into, the "Army" wants Rumsfeld out... :-|


----------



## SpitfireV (May 5, 2011)

I always thought the Army Times was an official publication until about tens minutes ago.


----------



## RAGE275 (May 5, 2011)

SpitfireV said:


> I always thought the Army Times was an official publication until about tens minutes ago.


Army Times is a complete waste.


----------



## Crusader74 (May 5, 2011)

SpitfireV said:


> I always thought the Army Times was an official publication until about tens minutes ago.


 
See what thought did? you thought you were sweating in bed when you really pissed yourself


----------



## SpitfireV (May 5, 2011)

Irish said:


> See what thought did? you thought you were sweating in bed when you really pissed yourself



I didn't realise I could exude Guinness!


----------



## DA SWO (May 5, 2011)

Part of me is happy the speculation is going on.
Maybe we can now apply that technology to a larger part of the fleet.  CSAR-X could take another direction based on stealth technology.


----------



## AWP (May 5, 2011)

SOWT said:


> CSAR-X could take another direction based on stealth technology.



That would make too much sense.


----------



## TheSiatonist (May 6, 2011)

If I may ask, what is the general opinion from the SS members on the author of the article?


----------



## Marauder06 (May 6, 2011)

TheSiatonist said:


> If I may ask, what is the general opinion from the SS members on the author of the article?



Who, Sean Naylor?

He's a mediocre writer with some extraordinarily well-placed sources and a complete disregard for security and the safety of our fighting men and women.


----------



## AWP (May 6, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> Who, Sean Naylor?
> 
> He's a mediocre writer with some extraordinarily well-placed sources and a complete disregard for security and the safety of our fighting men and women.


 
Are we talking Sean Naylor or Mark Bowden? Sometimes I'm just confused.....


----------



## Marauder06 (May 6, 2011)

This specific instance, Naylor.  But you could cut/paste names and it would still be applicable.

The thing that pisses me off the most is not the authors- it's the people who give them the information necessary for them to be *successful* authors.


----------



## AWP (May 6, 2011)

Florida173 said:


> It couldn't have been all that stealth and quiet... There was a local blogging about the rotary wing aircraft coming in for the op.


 
You can only do so much to silence a helo. People think JAFO in the back can flip a switch into Whisper Mode and suddenly the Blue Thunder goes silent. Fail.

The same with stealth aircraft: it doesn't just disappear from your radar's scope.

Why don't people understand this?


----------



## AWP (May 6, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> The thing that pisses me off the most is not the authors- it's the people who give them the information necessary for them to be *successful* authors.



Do you think he and Bowden are sitting outside the gate to Dam Neck attempting to one up each other for the story using all sorts of farm animals and kitchen utensils?


----------



## Marauder06 (May 6, 2011)

Freefalling said:


> Do you think he and Bowden are sitting outside the gate to Dam Neck attempting to one up each other for the story using all sorts of farm animals and kitchen utensils?



Nope; they don't need to, people will go to them    Of the two, my money's on Bowden for the scoop.


----------



## The91Bravo (May 6, 2011)

here are the images from the OBL job:  with clear imagery of the Helo:
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...d-US-forces-use-stealth-helicopters-raid.html


----------



## RackMaster (May 6, 2011)

Freefalling said:


> You can only do so much to silence a helo. People think JAFO in the back can flip a switch into Whisper Mode and suddenly the Blue Thunder goes silent. Fail.
> 
> The same with stealth aircraft: it doesn't just disappear from your radar's scope.
> 
> Why don't people understand this?



It's not stealth, it's intergalactic space jumping; they push a button and "poof" where the fuck did they go. ;)


----------



## Marauder06 (May 6, 2011)

Next time we do a major hit, we should just dump some random garbage on the site when we exfil, maybe some R&D that didn't pan out. Then we should fly a Pred over and shoot Hellfires at it and miss, just to make it convincing.


----------



## DA SWO (May 6, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> Next time we do a major hit, we should just dump some random garbage on the site when we exfil, maybe some R&D that didn't pan out. Then we should fly a Pred over and shoot Hellfires at it an miss, just to make it convincing.



LOL, I like your train of thought.  I'd be doing that all over the place.


----------



## Manolito (May 6, 2011)

That's funny Mara
I had to make a debris field in the ocean once and I often wondered what someone thought when they found the items we used. I can see the chatter, monkey experimental cages found with military items surrounded by office equipment and animal bones. speculating monkeys to man new american attack submersibles.


----------



## Polar Bear (May 6, 2011)

Next time we do a major hit, we should just dump some random garbage on the site when we exfil, maybe some R&D that didn't pan out. Then we should fly a Pred over and shoot Hellfires at it and miss, just to make it convincing.


----------



## x SF med (May 6, 2011)

RackMaster said:


> It's not stealth, it's intergalactic space jumping; they push a button and "poof" where the fuck did they go. ;)


 
sooooo......the infinite improbability drive has been perfected...  now that's cool....



Marauder06 said:


> Next time we do a major hit, we should just dump some random garbage on the site when we exfil, maybe some R&D that didn't pan out. Then we should fly a Pred over and shoot Hellfires at it and miss, just to make it convincing.


 
That's not EXINT....   that's WejustfuckedwithyousobadyouwillnevergetoveritINT


----------



## Marauder06 (May 6, 2011)

FAKEINT


----------



## DA SWO (May 6, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> FAKEINT


Could actually describe a large portion of what is disseminated.


----------



## Nasty (May 6, 2011)

Manolito said:


> That's funny Mara
> I had to make a debris field in the ocean once and I often wondered what someone thought when they found the items we used. I can see the chatter, monkey experimental cages found with military items surrounded by office equipment and animal bones. speculating monkeys to man new american attack submersibles.



Shhh! Those underwater ninja monkeys that can write their own AARs are Tier -3 assets and can only be discussed by those read into Project Tin Foil Hat!


----------



## Robal2pl (May 6, 2011)

There is the stealth one, super secret, super chopper, super everything :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EOoIu9AxD-8


----------



## Vat_69 (May 9, 2011)

one man stealth wolf pack.


----------



## Mhockey9090 (May 21, 2011)

Thats pretty sweet


----------

